# Third generation Asians - Katie's third litter



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Before anyone asks, no I don't let them out at this age! I just put one on the dustbin in order to photograph him in daylight.

Caramel shaded silver Tiffanie









Brown shaded silver Tiffanie









Blue Asian variant









Chocolate self









Liz


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

They are absolutely adorable 
How much do they go for out of curiosity?....im too far away myself.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

£250 - I hope!!

To be fair, that's low and it is low because they are not full asians until the fourth generation. £300 - £400 seems to be the norm.

Liz


----------



## beanie (Dec 13, 2008)

They are lovely. I am curious though are they classed as semi longhairs or shorthaired?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Both!

Well, Ok, the shorthairs are shorthair and the Tiffanies are semi-longhair - but they don't go in the semi-longhair section in shows, just the foreign section. They are all part of the Asian breed group, which originated (about 30 years ago) from a cross between a Burmese and a Chinchilla, which would have looked something like this:









The genetics of it are such that you can get a vast number of colours and patterns from this breeding (once you are past the first generation) and all are registerable as Asians, at least, they are once you have gone four generations from a Chinchilla (or other outcross). You can quite legitimately cross any asian to any other asian or to a Burmese and all the offspring are counted as asians.

For those of us like me and Kozycats who like genetics, it's an ideal breed group to work with because there are so many possibilities.

liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god they are gorgeous, im in love with the chocolate self and the blue asian varient, they are so cute, lovely colours and beautiful eyes, ........


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

yes - I think it's over 800 different possible combinations of colour, pattern and coat length now (since cinnamon and fawn were recognised)!
That's all very well, but it can be somewhat annoying when you want just a few specific colours / patterns in your litters........

Still it certainly makes it interesting trying to decide what colour the kittens are 



lizward said:


> Both!
> 
> Well, Ok, the shorthairs are shorthair and the Tiffanies are semi-longhair - but they don't go in the semi-longhair section in shows, just the foreign section. They are all part of the Asian breed group, which originated (about 30 years ago) from a cross between a Burmese and a Chinchilla, which would have looked something like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww they are adorable! I love the chocolate beautiful


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

They are adorable!

i wish i could have a cat 

what are they bred from originally? if thats the right way to ask, forgive my ignorance


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous love the last one especially:biggrin:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> what are they bred from originally?


Burmese x chinchilla. Allegedly the original mating was accidental but I'm not sure if anyone really believed that 

Liz


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

they are adorable!

so striking!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

lizward said:


> Before anyone asks, no I don't let them out at this age! I just put one on the dustbin in order to photograph him in daylight.
> 
> Caramel shaded silver Tiffanie
> 
> ...


Oh Liz sweetie, they are gawgeeeeouuuuuuus! btw, I've took mine outside to put on picnic table and photo in daylight too before now


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm lovin the Tiffanies, not sure about the choc and the blue not my typies,but you are producing some goreouslicious kitties over there and I wish you every success for 2009!


----------



## Miss Snowshoe (Dec 10, 2008)

Your babies are stunning !! well done !!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

im in love with the little chocolate one sadly oh says no more room lovely tho x


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

love the chocolate baby x


----------

